# Eskimo Ice Shelter Anchors - Any Good?



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

I found these "Eskimo Ice Shelter Anchors" on Amazon.com, I'm looking for an alternative to the anchors included with my Eastman ICE CUBE. Though they do work, they are difficult to anchor without pre-drilling a pilot hole.

Has anyone ever used these or something similar? Bottom line, I don't want to have to carry my drill on every trip out. If these bite in the ice and turn with ease, that would be perfect! :help:

Thanks!


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't have much experience for comparison purposes as all I've ever used are Eskimo ice anchors but they work great. Definitely don't need a pilot hole. Just a light hit to the ice and start turning and they bite right in. Again, not sure how good or bad others work but I think the Eskimo anchors are good.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I quit ice fishing a couple years ago. But here's what I came up with to use as an anchor. It's quick, cheap, and easy to make.










Here's a link to a thread I started a while ago with instructions on making and using it. Several other members have made them and they seem to like them. I know I always used it and never had a problem and it worked well.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117680


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

jpollman said:


> I quit ice fishing a couple years ago. But here's what I came up with to use as an anchor. It's quick, cheap, and easy to make.


Thanks for the idea. Unfortunately for me, I don't have a power auger so this would be a little more effort than I want to exert.


----------

